# Just moved to Panama City, FL



## DeepSeaSailor (Feb 13, 2011)

My wife and I just moved to the Panama City area from Yorktown VA. I'm sailing a well maintained 1985 Catalina 27 Tall rig, which has served me well all over the Chesapeake Bay. I have been sailing her for two years this June and have well over 1,000 NM put under her keel. Last summer alone I completed the Delmarva circle covering 518 NM. 
We are looking forward to exploring the gulf during the 2011 sailing season here in PC. 
If anyone is local to the area and has any advise for sailing the Bay or Gulf I always appreciate good info.


----------



## aquaman9 (Jan 17, 2011)

Trying to get there. My wife and I are just learning to sail and live in VA. We are looking at property in Punta Gorda area at this time although we have family farther up the river at North Port. We are now trying to make a choice of buying a small house and renting a slip or buying a house with our own slip. If we buy the house with a slip than I have less to spend on a boat. I want to spend long amounts of time on the water but the wife has not spent more than a few nights out at a time. We are now looking at a 30ft tall rig. Hope you the best and hope to see you on the water. Sorry about no info on the gulf, maybe you can teach us when we get there.


----------



## DeepSeaSailor (Feb 13, 2011)

Sounds like you have some decisions to make. The season is just starting, I'm planning a cruise to Key West this summer, and making a few stops down the coast along the way. I hear there are some interesting Islands off the west coast of Florida.


----------



## Purple Lizzard (Feb 23, 2015)

I am in PCB often, if you would like a crew please let me know.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

Just recently spent a week anchored at Shell Island right across from you. Awesome spot. I am jealous you can go there any time you want!


----------



## Purple Lizzard (Feb 23, 2015)

RainDog said:


> Just recently spent a week anchored at Shell Island right across from you. Awesome spot. I am jealous you can go there any time you want!


If you are in the area again and would like a crew let me know.


----------

